# The Gecko Thread



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Thought I would start a thread for thses as I have had a look and couldnt find one and thought that theu deserved there own one sp people can discuss and compare and post pics of their own little geckos so everyone post away


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

solid tegs said:


> Thought I would start a thread for thses as I have had a look and couldnt find one and thought that theu deserved there own one sp people can discuss and compare and post pics of their own little geckos so everyone post away


Is this for the genus gekko, the species gecko (tokay) or geckos in general :lol2:


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

All geckos in general cresties gaegoyles leos all and any welcome


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

solid tegs said:


> All geckos in general cresties gaegoyles leos all and any welcome


Especially Tokays :flrt:


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Yep all welcome was looking at tokays but i know alot can be aggresive but very beautiful add some pics if you have any but i recently bought a garg myself but would love a tokay if i could be certain it wouldnt be aggresive lol


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is my lottle fella at least i hope its a fella i called him her geoff lol


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

solid tegs said:


> Yep all welcome was looking at tokays but i know alot can be aggresive but very beautiful add some pics if you have any but i recently bought a garg myself but would love a tokay if i could be certain it wouldnt be aggresive lol


I would love a Tokay too :flrt: Gorgeous looking lizards just aint got time for one atm maybe next year, i have a "post pics of your Tokays" thread if you wanna see pics of ones peeps on here own.

And i would suggest Tombo on here would be your best bet to purchase a Tokay from.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

solid tegs said:


> Here is my lottle fella at least i hope its a fella i called him her geoff lol
> 
> image


Aw its a ickle baby!! Too cute :flrt:


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Aw its a ickle baby!! Too cute :flrt:


Lol yeah little bubba s/he is cool though but only had him a few days so jist trying to let him her settle in it is hard as jist want to take pics and hold him her lol


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

solid tegs said:


> Lol yeah little bubba s/he is cool though but only had him a few days so jist trying to let him her settle in it is hard as jist want to take pics and hold him her lol


:lol2: Wont be long till its settled in.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Trixxie










Vixxie










Pixie with Trixxie


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

They are beautiful :flrt: i may be rehoming my nieces one he is called felix but not too sure yet but they are lovely how old are they


----------



## jase81 (Jun 3, 2011)

aint posted in a while so here's one of my tokays before she drew blood :lol2: :mf_dribble:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

solid tegs said:


> They are beautiful :flrt: i may be rehoming my nieces one he is called felix but not too sure yet but they are lovely how old are they


Cheers :2thumb: Although no where never as pretty as most on here. Vixxie is 2 yrs now and the girls Trixxie a yr and Pixie about 8/9 months. 

What type of gecko is your nieces? 



jase81 said:


> aint posted in a while so here's one of my tokays before she drew blood :lol2: :mf_dribble:
> 
> image



Omg!! She is stunning! :flrt: Love em!


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

jase81 said:


> aint posted in a while so here's one of my tokays before she drew blood :lol2: :mf_dribble:
> 
> image


Drew blood on yourself? i would really love one but thats what im afraid of as i have heard once yhey draw blood they are never the same


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Cheers :2thumb: Although no where never as pretty as most on here. Vixxie is 2 yrs now and the girls Trixxie a yr and Pixie about 8/9 months.
> 
> What type of gecko is your nieces?
> 
> ...


And yes agree there another beautiful gecko


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh go on then...

My two fatties,
Harley









And Gimme (can you see her tash?)









If you keep on rubbing that gorgeous garg in my face I'll have to steal him! :whistling2:


----------



## jase81 (Jun 3, 2011)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Cheers :2thumb: Although no where never as pretty as most on here. Vixxie is 2 yrs now and the girls Trixxie a yr and Pixie about 8/9 months.
> 
> What type of gecko is your nieces?
> 
> ...





solid tegs said:


> Drew blood on yourself? i would really love one but thats what im afraid of as i have heard once yhey draw blood they are never the same


thank you : victory:

yer when i put her back in she turned round and nipped me on the finger :lol2:
the other two are still feisty tho : victory:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

solid tegs said:


> Drew blood on yourself? i would really love one but thats what im afraid of as i have heard once yhey draw blood they are never the same


If they were that bad no-one would own them, but even if you didnt handle them there still gorgeous to look at :flrt:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

vgorst said:


> Oh go on then...
> 
> My two fatties,
> Harley
> ...


Gorgeous fatties! :flrt: : victory:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

jase81 said:


> thank you : victory:
> 
> yer when i put her back in she turned round and nipped me on the finger :lol2:
> the other two are still feisty tho : victory:


She was letting you know who's boss :lol2:


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

vgorst said:


> Oh go on then...
> 
> My two fatties,
> Harley
> ...


Welcome vgorst wondered when you woukd join my thread lol

Here is another 2 beauties 

And he is protected by my 4 beardies lol a d now im go na have to rush and get a lock for his tank lol coz wait for it


----------



## jase81 (Jun 3, 2011)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> If they were that bad no-one would own them, but even if you didnt handle them there still gorgeous to look at :flrt:


so true lol there a great display gecko :notworthy:


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

jase81 said:


> so true lol there a great display gecko :notworthy:



I guess so just worry to much i guess do you still have her


----------



## jase81 (Jun 3, 2011)

solid tegs said:


> I guess so just worry to much i guess do you still have her


yer i still have them managed to video the male calling the other day :flrt:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

jase81 said:


> yer i still have them managed to get the male calling the other day :flrt:


Isnt that noisy?


----------



## jase81 (Jun 3, 2011)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Isnt that noisy?



yer it is :lol2: it is ace hearing it tho :no1:


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

jase81 said:


> yer it is :lol2: it is ace hearing it tho :no1:


 
Lol never heard it before will have to have a look on youtube or something on another note my little geoff has ventured out from his hanging plant tonight which is a good sihn he sat in pretty much the same place for the first 2 nights but i added another plant to the floor today so there is less open space and more for him to explore but have to upgrade soon though as hes is only in a small exo terra whilst s/he is small bigger than what the seller told me to put him in though


----------



## xamydaviesx (Aug 21, 2011)

Thought id join in too with the piccies 

Envy my day gecko;










Our Leo's

Vinnie our male;










Lenny our female (Person before thought it was male, but we like the name );










Lily our female;










Tango (sex unknown yet);










Had to add this little guy too cus hes so cute


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Omg!! She is stunning! :flrt: Love em!


have you got an upsession with tokays?:lol2:


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

here is my male crestie (have no pics of my female at the mo)

Unfired:











Fired:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

African Fat Tail (Panya)









Tiger Gecko (Rajit)









Electric Blue Day Gecko (Spot)


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow some lovely pics being put up the are all beautiful some amazing examples hope mine looks as nice as some of these when s/he is older


----------



## thrashback90 (Mar 12, 2011)

My male and female Stroph :2thumb:


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Well might as well show my boys off. Recently acquired about 3 weeks ago.

The boys together



















Alfie










Sebastian










Notice the calcium dusted locust he is completely ignoring on his tail!

Oh and so you know they are named by my 4yr daughter. Not as cool as the names I had lined up for them.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

All these pics make me want to get my garg out and take pictures again but he is only a baby so dont want yo stress him out just letting him settle in right now give him a couple more weeks


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

jase81 said:


> aint posted in a while so here's one of my tokays before she drew blood :lol2: :mf_dribble:
> 
> image


Amazing looking tokay. I love their markings and colours and that is a cracking example!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

pippin9050 said:


> have you got an upsession with tokays?:lol2:


Yes :lol2:


----------



## RedBeard (May 14, 2012)

my gargoyle


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> my gargoyle
> image


Another great example how old is yours what does he feed on


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Jimma said:


> Well might as well show my boys off. Recently acquired about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> The boys together
> 
> ...


Id ignore a snack that small if I was him too :whistling2:
Go up a few sizes, my juvi agricolae could probably eat that and he's only 3 grams :lol2:


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Yes :lol2:


 im sure you will get one soon:lol2:


----------



## RedBeard (May 14, 2012)

he\ her is getting on for 7 months i feed her repashy and tiny locust thanks :smile:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

pippin9050 said:


> im sure you will get one soon:lol2:


I would love one now just dont have time for it, so i reckon about a year


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> he\ her is getting on for 7 months i feed her repashy and tiny locust thanks :smile:


Thats good to know i was told by the breeder the donr eat locust tried him/her on crix but wasnt interested but also have been told s/he is probably a bit to small and to start when a little older so just on cgd at the moment


----------



## RedBeard (May 14, 2012)

i still dont know how to sex them please anyone help hoping for female are they like crested geckos and what weight can they be sexed


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> i still dont know how to sex them please anyone help hoping for female are they like crested geckos and what weight can they be sexed


This thread should help:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/786749-sexing-gargoyle-geckos-housing-them.html


----------



## RedBeard (May 14, 2012)

thanks will have a look :no1:


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> Id ignore a snack that small if I was him too :whistling2:
> Go up a few sizes, my juvi agricolae could probably eat that and he's only 3 grams :lol2:


Lol! I know a pretty pitiful locust but was one of the last ones that was alive. 

I am now giving them medium crickets so will see what luck we have with these but as of yet no crickets have met there crestie end!


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Another quick one of my little fella


----------



## RedBeard (May 14, 2012)

very nice colours :no1:


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> very nice colours :no1:


Thankyou im hoping the orange comes out more as he grows it should do but as you can see in earlier pics s/he is normally grey but only even goes brown when on the log


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Bump
Lets keep this thread going


----------



## red ink (May 21, 2011)

Some terrestrial geckos




























Some arboreal geckos


----------



## DaniWaite (Aug 7, 2012)

*3 Little Leos*

First up, *Harley*

We have been given mixed info about her, the shop told us she was a normal, a breeder said she was more likely a hypo - either way she's still a lovely little gecko.




























Second, *Koko*

The shop told us she was a little Hybino - She has lovely markings on her head, and a tendency to climb anything and everything.




























Last but by no means least, *Mack*

Purchased this little guy from a breeder at Kempton. He's a lovely little supersnow- who much prefers to sleep outside or on top of his hide rather than in it.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

DaniWaite said:


> First up, *Harley*
> 
> We have been given mixed info about her, the shop told us she was a normal, a breeder said she was more likely a hypo - either way she's still a lovely little gecko.
> 
> ...


Yes we have another Harley!! :2thumb:

Beautiful leos


----------



## DaniWaite (Aug 7, 2012)

*Leos*

Harley was the only name i was completely set on. My partner and i purchased Harley and Koko individually but care for them together- it took him ages to come up with a name. But as soon as we decided on Leos i was set on Harley. Mack was known as little lad for a while before we could both agree on his name.


----------



## Geeecko (Aug 19, 2012)

I love the first pic of Harley!! I ahhhhhhh'd out loud!!


----------



## DaniWaite (Aug 7, 2012)

*Harley*

Thanks. It is one of my favorites, only taken yesterday. We got them out to let them have a wonder over the bed, shes a little sweetie.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow some more lovely examples and some great photography they are beautiful and welcome back vgorst you definatley need to buy a new gecko and get some more pics up of yours lol


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

solid tegs said:


> vgorst you definatley need to buy a new gecko


Don't tempt me! It's difficult enough to restrain myself :lol2:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

DaniWaite said:


> First up, *Harley*
> 
> We have been given mixed info about her, the shop told us she was a normal, a breeder said she was more likely a hypo - either way she's still a lovely little gecko.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous gecko's :flrt:


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

vgorst said:


> Don't tempt me! It's difficult enough to restrain myself :lol2:


:lol2: well you havent been to steal geoff yet so you need to do something lol i already want a crested now lol and still waiting to hear about my leo to lol i have seen so many lo ely geckos along with some other reps lol expensive habbit


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

solid tegs said:


> :lol2: well you havent been to steal geoff yet so you need to do something lol i already want a crested now lol and still waiting to hear about my leo to lol i have seen so many lo ely geckos along with some other reps lol expensive habbit


I'll just wait until you get another gecko, then you won't miss him too much :lol2: 

I think geckos are going to be the one animal that I'll always have now (specially my fatties  )


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

vgorst said:


> I'll just wait until you get another gecko, then you won't miss him too much :lol2:
> 
> I think geckos are going to be the one animal that I'll always have now (specially my fatties  )


He will always be first gecko i would miss him everyday lol to be honest i never really saw myself having geckos but now i have completley changed my mind and really love them now and couldnt imagine not having geoff ecen if he does sit and do nothing lol


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Ebenavia inunguis (I have 1.1)


DSC_0108 by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr










Eurydactylodes agricolae (I have 2.1)


E. agricolae by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr

Correlophus ciliatus (2.2)


DSC_0019 by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


Crested Gecko by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


Alternate lighting photoshoot by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr


DSC_0334 by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr

Two more species coming next month too :whistling2:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Chris18 said:


> Ebenavia inunguis (I have 1.1)
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cjackman/7873162198/image
> DSC_0108 by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr
> ...


Oh you would come along with your weird and wonderful!

Those E. inunguis are really stunning! Love their tails


----------



## sarahlou67 (Jul 10, 2012)

Stunning little beastie pics from everyone! :flrt:

This is my wee buggerlugs, originally named leonidas but now everyone but me seems to be calling him eddie as my mum finds "eddie lizzard" (after eddie izzard) hilarious...












btw i'm not scottish, but i've just watched brave and i'm in a scottish mood :lol2: excellent film, would recommend it to anyone!


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Chris18 said:


> Ebenavia inunguis (I have 1.1)
> 
> [URL=http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8426/7873162198_07f306c182.jpg]image[/url]
> DSC_0108 by Christopher Jackman, on Flickr
> ...


They are great pics and fantastic looking thanks for posting them up i want as many different types as possible so people can look through a whole variety that shows them off in all their glory


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

vgorst said:


> Oh you would come along with your weird and wonderful!
> 
> Those E. inunguis are really stunning! Love their tails


At least geoff maybe safe now go on you know you want another one dont you :lol2:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

solid tegs said:


> At least geoff maybe safe now go on you know you want another one dont you :lol2:


Oh no, he'll never be safe :devil:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

sarahlou67 said:


> Stunning little beastie pics from everyone! :flrt:
> 
> This is my wee buggerlugs, originally named leonidas but now everyone but me seems to be calling him eddie as my mum finds "eddie lizzard" (after eddie izzard) hilarious...
> 
> ...


Aw lovely!


----------



## SwampK (Aug 7, 2012)

Frodo- Male Normal Leopard Gecko
































Gimli-Female Madagascan Giant Day Gecko








Syd-Female Hypomelanistic Leopard Gecko


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

I've a few to many to post pics of the lot so to save hogging the thread I'll stick to my latest addition picked up from the recent Kempton show. 

























This is Annora, my lovely lil jungle mack snow tremper eclipse(jungle mack raptor) from Serenity geckos. It took all my might and my OH conviscating my cards to stop me buying several more as they had some beauts! 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

vgorst said:


> Oh no, he'll never be safe :devil:


Oh damn i thought you had fallen love with the other one then i still reckon you need to get to the reptile shop and buy some do it you knpw you want to lol


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

LovLight said:


> I've a few to many to post pics of the lot so to save hogging the thread I'll stick to my latest addition picked up from the recent Kempton show.
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Dont worry about hogging we want lots of pics although i cant see the ones you have just posted


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

Heres my little crested gecko. i weighed him / her last week and was 2g. about 3 months old. eating really well on small locusts, and i put in mrp aswell but dont think hes eating that on his own yet.
anyway he/she is a partial pin extreme harli, and i think hes beautiful and soso cute 

these photos were taken on 24th aug.

hope you like them 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/samsphotos2012/7873693608/ http://www.flickr.com/people/samsphotos2012/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/samsphotos2012/7873695174/ http://www.flickr.com/people/samsphotos2012/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/samsphotos2012/7873696686/ http://www.flickr.com/people/samsphotos2012/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/samsphotos2012/7873697960/ http://www.flickr.com/people/samsphotos2012/


----------



## swogglenoz (Jun 16, 2012)

Lola - Normal female








Gex - Normal female








Max - Super hypo male









Couldn't resist putting pics of my babies!


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

solid tegs said:


> Dont worry about hogging we want lots of pics although i cant see the ones you have just posted


Blast you Tapatalk! Always happens with my pics 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

sam n mushu said:


> Heres my little crested gecko. i weighed him / her last week and was 2g. about 3 months old. eating really well on small locusts, and i put in mrp aswell but dont think hes eating that on his own yet.
> anyway he/she is a partial pin extreme harli, and i think hes beautiful and soso cute
> 
> these photos were taken on 24th aug.
> ...


Lovely example of a crestie especially like the last pic kind of caryoonified if thats such a word with the eyes and snout just look big compared to the rest i know rhey are just extra bug due to camera angle :lol2:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

swogglenoz said:


> Lola - Normal female
> image
> Gex - Normal female
> image
> ...


Gorgeous leos :2thumb:


----------



## swogglenoz (Jun 16, 2012)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Gorgeous leos :2thumb:


Thanks!


----------



## Violent Pixie (Jul 11, 2012)

Gorgeous Strophs thrashback!
Loving that smiley face in the second pic! hehe


----------



## thrashback90 (Mar 12, 2011)

Violent Pixie said:


> Gorgeous Strophs thrashback!
> Loving that smiley face in the second pic! hehe


Thank you, they're amazing


----------



## Violent Pixie (Jul 11, 2012)

Well I've looked through all the amazing pics posted and decided to join in & show you some of my zoo......

This is Banana Beau....









The very lovely Dolly









More of Beau, because she loves having her photo taken....:flrt:


















Hope you like:smile:


----------



## jase81 (Jun 3, 2011)

dont be fooled by the smile :lol2:


----------



## Violent Pixie (Jul 11, 2012)

jase81 said:


> dont be fooled by the smile :lol2:
> 
> image


I laughed out loud!

What a great pic!

:lol:


----------



## swogglenoz (Jun 16, 2012)

jase81 said:


> dont be fooled by the smile :lol2:
> 
> image


What an awesome pic! How could anyone resist that? I bet he/she's not so cute when she's hanging off your finger?


----------



## jase81 (Jun 3, 2011)

Violent Pixie said:


> I laughed out loud!
> 
> What a great pic!
> 
> :lol:


thank you it was just a matter of been there at the right time lol 



swogglenoz said:


> What an awesome pic! How could anyone resist that? I bet he/she's not so cute when she's hanging off your finger?


thank you : victory: she's not that bad lol only drew blood a couple of times lol the other two are pure evil tho :lol2:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Heres my lot...

Marley - female, this has been edited...









Schofield - male









Red harley female - collecting at Donny









Diago - Giant Madagascan Day gecko









Serren -female









And my teenie mossy cb12 july 7th


----------



## Violent Pixie (Jul 11, 2012)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Heres my lot...
> 
> Marley - female, this has been edited...
> image
> ...


REALLY Nice collection!:2thumb:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Heres my lot...
> 
> Marley - female, this has been edited...
> image
> ...


love the pic of the day gecko :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

jase81 said:


> dont be fooled by the smile :lol2:
> 
> image


:flrt:



xDEADFAMOUSx said:


> Heres my lot...
> 
> Marley - female, this has been edited...
> image
> ...


Omg! Serren is gorgeous even when about to bite! :lol2: Loving your day gecko and your tiny mossy :flrt:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

My 3, top is a High Pinstripe Male, Middle is Cream Dalmation Unsexed, Bottom is Chocolate Buckskin Male :2thumb:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Apologies for the awful photo - this is Harley having a reptoboost bath, and just before his injection (didn't think you'd want to see a picture of that though!) He's quite poorly bless him 

Seeing some awesome looking geckos on this thread though :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

vgorst said:


> image
> 
> Apologies for the awful photo - this is Harley having a reptoboost bath, and just before his injection (didn't think you'd want to see a picture of that though!) He's quite poorly bless him
> 
> Seeing some awesome looking geckos on this thread though :2thumb:


Aw Harley is stunning and whats wrong with him?


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

chapmand said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


I never liked cresties before but the more i see them the more im really liking them :2thumb: Yours are stunning.


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> I never liked cresties before but the more i see them the more im really liking them :2thumb: Yours are stunning.


Thanks, i was never overly keen on them till a mate of mine (Deadfamous) got me into them. The soft spot has always been there for them though. However they arnt my main keeps within the collection, monitors all the way for me :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

chapmand said:


> Thanks, i was never overly keen on them till a mate of mine (Deadfamous) got me into them. The soft spot has always been there for them though. However they arnt my main keeps within the collection, monitors all the way for me :2thumb:


Oh i see, the only thing i recognise in your siggi is the obvious python :lol2:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Aw Harley is stunning and whats wrong with him?


RI and distended organs, injecting such a small animal is so nerve wracking!!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

vgorst said:


> RI and distended organs, injecting such a small animal is so nerve wracking!!


Aw the poor love! Was he born that way? And that must be awful to inject him


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Oh i see, the only thing i recognise in your siggi is the obvious python :lol2:


 haha yep my baby :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

chapmand said:


> haha yep my baby :2thumb:


All the others are foreign to me :blush: :lol2:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> All the others are foreign to me :blush: :lol2:


two pythons there.

olive python, reticulated python :2thumb:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Aw the poor love! Was he born that way? And that must be awful to inject him


Well he developed the RI earlier this week and don't know how long he could have had the distended organs. He has had previous vet checks (he's a sickly little thing) and they didn't notice it but they may have just missed it. It's horrible to inject him as he freaks out when I do it but it's for his own good  only 2 more injections to go though!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

chapmand said:


> two pythons there.
> 
> olive python, reticulated python :2thumb:


So why is it not python oliverius (? spelt wrong!) when now you've pointed it out to me the other is obvious?


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

vgorst said:


> Well he developed the RI earlier this week and don't know how long he could have had the distended organs. He has had previous vet checks (he's a sickly little thing) and they didn't notice it but they may have just missed it. It's horrible to inject him as he freaks out when I do it but it's for his own good  only 2 more injections to go though!


That was lucky i was thinking the poor mite had had it all this life plus injections, hope hes better soon :2thumb:


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> That was lucky i was thinking the poor mite had had it all this life plus injections, hope hes better soon :2thumb:


Oh no don't think I could put him through it if it was for his whole life and thanks


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone got any leachies?


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> So why is it not python oliverius (? spelt wrong!) when now you've pointed it out to me the other is obvious?


i have no idea :lol2:

liasis olivaceus sounds better though :lol2:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

chapmand said:


> i have no idea :lol2:
> 
> liasis olivaceus sounds better though :lol2:


Sounds roman :lol2:


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Just want to keep people aware of this thread so they can post their gecko pics


----------



## swogglenoz (Jun 16, 2012)

Even though I've already made a thread about it I can't resist puttin another pick up of my new arrival


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

swogglenoz said:


> Even though I've already made a thread about it I can't resist puttin another pick up of my new arrival
> image


How old is your new arrival looks lovely


----------



## swogglenoz (Jun 16, 2012)

solid tegs said:


> How old is your new arrival looks lovely


Thanks she's 5 days old lol absolutely gorgeous keeps climbing onto my hand while I'm tryin to feed her.


----------



## Jimma (Jul 24, 2012)

swogglenoz said:


> Even though I've already made a thread about it I can't resist puttin another pick up of my new arrival
> image


What a little stunner!


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

My newest arrival Zephyr
















A very handsome little super snow BB.....couldn't resist him. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swogglenoz (Jun 16, 2012)

LovLight said:


> My newest arrival Zephyr
> image
> image
> A very handsome little super snow BB.....couldn't resist him.
> ...


Very cute!


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

swogglenoz said:


> Very cute!


Aww thank you! I think so too....typical grouchy blizzard though.....they seem to have a built in grumpy gene! Lol 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swogglenoz (Jun 16, 2012)

LovLight said:


> Aww thank you! I think so too....typical grouchy blizzard though.....they seem to have a built in grumpy gene! Lol
> 
> Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


Makes up for it with pure cuteness!


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

swogglenoz said:


> Makes up for it with pure cuteness!




















His future girlfriend is pretty cute too.....and equally grumpy! Lol 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swogglenoz (Jun 16, 2012)

LovLight said:


> image
> image
> 
> His future girlfriend is pretty cute too.....and equally grumpy! Lol
> ...


She is indeed. Wat a beauty, how old is she?


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

swogglenoz said:


> She is indeed. Wat a beauty, how old is she?


Persephone is around 18months old now. She's 58g at present so she has another year to bulk up a bit. 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Been away from the thread for a while well been away from the internet still having to use my phone lol laptop still broken but there is some lovely pics on here and just wanted to update on my geoff this was him last night not sure if he has grown much but guess i wouldnt really notice it too much


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Thought I may as well throw my guys into the thread.

Leopard Geckos.
Here are my two leos, sybil and charity.









I have 2 golden geckos too, I could only snap one up, one is a right stress head so had only oppurtunity to catch one.
















Rolanda and Silvanus. :2thumb:


----------



## Tyrael (Oct 12, 2012)

I like that you left the label on the plant :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> I like that you left the label on the plant :2thumb:


Actually, I kept them from last year, and grew my own this year  growing so much confuses the hell out of me sometimes. :blush:

I am just errrr what was that again?:hmm: :lol2: and since I am feeding it to the reps, it is best not to take guesses! parts of some flowers are quite toxic.

So yeah I save them up, they are quite nifty and handy things to keep.: victory:


----------



## rita1 (Aug 24, 2012)

this is my lovely little gecko, don't know what sex it is as yet.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Some more great pics gone up on here Im now looking into getting my geoff a little friend to live next door and maybe he will invite them in on occasion and also looking at getting crestie its just finding the room and the money at the minute.

Please keep the pics coming and keep this thread going I enjoy havin a look through at all the pics again even though I have seen them before:lol2:


----------



## Violent Pixie (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello,

Thought I would take a few updated photos today and share....... 

Beau



















Red











Dolly










Spike










Yum Yum Yum Yum


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

Heres a few of mine 

Choccy 










Porridge










Scarlet










Violet










Florence










Willow










Amber


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Some of my doods!


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Some more beautiful examples I have today been to my local reptile shop and the owner has introduced me to a *lechianus henkeli and I have to say I have fallen in love again lol they are absoutley beautiful and I now have to find room for another home lol so I can get one of these obviously research comes first though *


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been away again for a while and just wanted to update people on what i have been doing so there will be a few pics to follow but i have 2 new setup s sorted now 1 for my little Geoff who isnt so little anymore and on for our new edition who is a crestie(named fred nicknamed big boy for reasons that will become clear when you see his picture) and Geoffs old home has been cleaned out and now has a new lodger called Leachie who if you cant guess from the name is a leachie they are only basic setups and there is more decor to come for them both 

Sohere goes

<a href="http://s1058.photobucket.com/user/solidtegs/media/IMG_8120_zps579da731.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/solidtegs/IMG_8120_zps579da731.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_8120_zps579da731.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1058.photobucket.com/user/solidtegs/media/IMG_8121_zpsd2ff8dcc.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/solidtegs/IMG_8121_zpsd2ff8dcc.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_8121_zpsd2ff8dcc.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1058.photobucket.com/user/solidtegs/media/IMG_8108_zps014e9d49.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/solidtegs/IMG_8108_zps014e9d49.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_8108_zps014e9d49.jpg"/></a>


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

copied the wrong link sorry peeps

lets try again


----------



## Gazedd (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is 'crash', he is an 18month old Leo. I got him on Saturday and I'm still a little wary when handling him. This is my first lizard so I'm just trying to build my confidence however he was previously part of an animal therapy group so he is used to being handled.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

He is beautiful such a lovely example and a great start out if he is used to being handled not that i have come across an agressive gecko as of yet although my little leachie did try and have a nibble on my finger but he is only about an inch and a half long lol


----------



## Kerrabutt (Jan 20, 2013)

solid tegs said:


> not that i have come across an agressive gecko as of yet although my little leachie did try and have a nibble on my finger but he is only about an inch and a half long lol


Uh oh :mrgreen: Mine hisses at me all the time and draws blood whenever I go to refill his food bowl. Sometimes hear him growling in the night at the other geckos; he also likes to expel poop whenever you handle him. Definitely not what you call a sweet heart, but he's so cute when he's angry!


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

present from my dad for getting my new job, he knows me too well!
Im a snake person usually but I must admit this little dude is so cute. This wil be my first ever gecko but I already want more!


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Kerrabutt said:


> Uh oh :mrgreen: Mine hisses at me all the time and draws blood whenever I go to refill his food bowl. Sometimes hear him growling in the night at the other geckos; he also likes to expel poop whenever you handle him. Definitely not what you call a sweet heart, but he's so cute when he's angry!


Lol I guess I have just been lucky really although our giant gecko did jump off me once and gave us the run around for about 10 minutes they are so flighty when they are small he went and hid under the sofa


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Kerrabutt said:


> Uh oh :mrgreen: Mine hisses at me all the time and draws blood whenever I go to refill his food bowl. Sometimes hear him growling in the night at the other geckos; he also likes to expel poop whenever you handle him. Definitely not what you call a sweet heart, but he's so cute when he's angry!





Nikkifer said:


> present from my dad for getting my new job, he knows me too well!
> Im a snake person usually but I must admit this little dude is so cute. This wil be my first ever gecko but I already want more!
> 
> 
> image


Such a lovely little example mine has just turned a year old roughly and is so placid he was sitting on my shoulder when I was laying on the sofa and we both fell asleep woke up an hour later he hadn't moved lol


----------



## Nikkifer (Oct 18, 2010)

solid tegs said:


> Such a lovely little example mine has just turned a year old roughly and is so placid he was sitting on my shoulder when I was laying on the sofa and we both fell asleep woke up an hour later he hadn't moved lol


Aww! Mine is still a baby. He is very jumpy and quick when you get him out but then settles down. I hope he ends up as placid as yours!


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Nikkifer said:


> Aww! Mine is still a baby. He is very jumpy and quick when you get him out but then settles down. I hope he ends up as placid as yours!


I do think I have been quite lucky with the geckos really he is very very placid and will quite happly sit on you forever he was a little jumpy to start with but I left him to settle in for a whip but always handled him after that just comes with time really


----------



## Gazedd (Jun 1, 2013)

solid tegs said:


> He is beautiful such a lovely example and a great start out if he is used to being handled not that i have come across an agressive gecko as of yet although my little leachie did try and have a nibble on my finger but he is only about an inch and a half long lol


Thank you, he seems good but with me being wary I'm scared to mistakenly get him out of that habit. Give me a week or so and I should be good


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Gazedd said:


> Thank you, he seems good but with me being wary I'm scared to mistakenly get him out of that habit. Give me a week or so and I should be good


Np just takes a bit of time to get used top having them about i never really thought i would be one for handling them before we got our first but now its like second nature to me i love them all and will just take a bit of getting used to him they are very clever and will get used to you very quickly ad you will learn o know when they are grumpy and dont want to be picked up will soon be getting some pics up of fred and leachie when i get a minute


----------



## Gazedd (Jun 1, 2013)

Does anyone have any pictures of any home-made pens that I could release the little guy into in the front room so he doesn't run off and escape? I have a cat so want to get him out of the viv to get used to us but don't want him hiding and eventually being approached by the cat a there is no real need for them to be near each other.


----------



## organized chaos (Sep 6, 2012)

Gazedd said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of any home-made pens that I could release the little guy into in the front room so he doesn't run off and escape? I have a cat so want to get him out of the viv to get used to us but don't want him hiding and eventually being approached by the cat a there is no real need for them to be near each other.


Can't help you on that one mate but would also like to see some pens of sorts : victory:


----------



## Gazedd (Jun 1, 2013)

I do have a bath side panel I could cut up, but I'm not sure if a 1700cm (split in to 4peices) is big enough for him to roam around.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Another little update I have today been to the reptile shop for some food and ended up coming away with another little Garg that I believe is a female although its hard to tell as she is very small at the moment but she will be a future partner for Geoff in a couple of years I am just trying to think of names for her some pics to follow once I have sorted the other geckos on to new substrate


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

I have taken a couple of pics today just for an update here is a new pic of Geoff can't believe how much the little fella has grown since getting him

temporary_zpsbf77928a.jpg Photo by solidtegs | Photobucket

Here is another one of him just to think he used to fit on the end of my thumb 

WP_000450_zpse5196385.jpg Photo by solidtegs | Photobucket

And here is my new Garg to the collection who will be a mate for Geoff when she comes of age in a couple of years her name is Bella 

WP_000447_zpse613bea0.jpg Photo by solidtegs | Photobucket

More pics to follow as I still need to put some up of Fred the crestie and leachie the henkeli


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Apologise for the links in my.last post for some reason it won't let me post the img link been trying for over 2 hours to sort it out


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

So here is a little update from me as i have been meaning to get some more pics up of the est of my gecko collection

So here goes here is my crestie Fred (Big Boy)





































Here is my leachie




























Got some more to follow of my little Geoff who seems to have grown and the new garg Bella


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

Loki and Luci satanic leaf tailed geckos


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey, anybody keep Stenodactylus petrii !!??

Just wondering.. how many!? Gender ratio!? have any pictures of set up!?


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is my Bella so adorable just hoping she is a female but anyways here she is




























And last but not least my little man Geoff whos not so little anymore























































Thats all of them for now but I have realised that these are amazing to keep and enjoy them so much that I cant wait to get some more maybe some dune geckos next


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

MrJsk said:


> Hey, anybody keep Stenodactylus petrii !!??
> 
> Just wondering.. how many!? Gender ratio!? have any pictures of set up!?



I believe from what i have read that you can have a ratio of 1 male 3females also i have read that the are not territorial so could have like 2 males and 6 females this is what im lookin at getting next this hobby is getting far too expensive lol


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

solid tegs said:


> I believe from what i have read that you can have a ratio of 1 male 3females also i have read that the are not territorial so could have like 2 males and 6 females this is what im lookin at getting next this hobby is getting far too expensive lol


Yeah I read that they were not territorial and more than 1 male can be kept in a group but was just wondering what the ratio should be, thank you. Ohhh how exciting! It will not be for a while yet but I am doing my "homework" and hopefully these will be my next new additions!!


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi everyone.

Kind of forgot about creating this thread can we get it back in regular use, I'm sure there are some new people around who can get some pictures in here and some old peeps too.





Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Lets get this thread going like before people see if we cant keep it near top of the list. Got to be someone else thats still keeps Gecko's lol.

One more of my new mate the stripe looks even better with a good camera


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

solid tegs said:


> Lets get this thread going like before people see if we cant keep it near top of the list. Got to be someone else thats still keeps Gecko's lol.
> 
> One more of my new mate the stripe looks even better with a good camera
> 
> image


Hi what are they jelly pot things and were do you get them from 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi 
Yeah they are little Jelly pots and I pick them up from my local reptile shop. I believe you can get them online too, s/he will have one once or twice a year just to give something else and like a little treat.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks, I see them in photos all the time and thought I should try one with my gecko

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

I would advise against using those jellypots they are one of the worst things you can feed to a gecko, they contain nothing but sugar and E numbers and have no nutritional value and are not even meant for fruit eating reps, they were originally made for live food (i wouldn't even use them for that) and shops coined onto the idea of pushing them towards fruit eating reps.

If you want to give a treat blitz up some fresh fruit.


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

I was thinking of mashing up some fruit as a weekly/Monthly treat what fruits would you recommend 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

casuk said:


> I was thinking of mashing up some fruit as a weekly/Monthly treat what fruits would you recommend
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Ripe mango, Papaya, Fig are all good avoid anything citrus and banana due to its low Ca-P ratio this site shows the values of different fruits.
Crested Gecko Fruits High in Calcium | moonvalleyreptiles.com


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sky7ine said:


> I would advise against using those jellypots they are one of the worst things you can feed to a gecko, they contain nothing but sugar and E numbers and have no nutritional value and are not even meant for fruit eating reps, they were originally made for live food (i wouldn't even use them for that) and shops coined onto the idea of pushing them towards fruit eating reps.
> 
> If you want to give a treat blitz up some fresh fruit.


I know they are frowned upon by people and some people use them a lot that's why I stated that I would only use them once maybe twice a year not going to be a regular thing .

I will also be getting fruit to feed aswell I am also going to be using like pureed mango food too to feed on occasion anything is bad for you if you use it too much.



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sky7ine said:


> Ripe mango, Papaya, Fig are all good avoid anything citrus and banana due to its low Ca-P ratio this site shows the values of different fruits.
> Crested Gecko Fruits High in Calcium | moonvalleyreptiles.com


Would you not class orange as a citrus though. Good little table though I have some I guess you would say mango baby food with a dash of lemon concentrate so shouldnt be too much and the rep shop said it was good to use too. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

solid tegs said:


> I know they are frowned upon by people and some people use them a lot that's why I stated that I would only use them once maybe twice a year not going to be a regular thing .
> 
> I will also be getting fruit to feed aswell I am also going to be using like pureed mango food too to feed on occasion anything is bad for you if you use it too much.
> 
> ...


i honestly would not even use at all there's far better things you can use as a treat and i've seen first hand the issues jelly pots can cause. 

Ingredients:

R.O. Water, Sugar, Fructose, 
Seaweed Extract, Amino Acid, Fruit Juice,
Citric Acid, Sodium Citrate, 
Natural Flavors, (Titanium Dioxide, Ti02) 
FD&C (Caramel Color) (E129) (E102) (E110) (E133)


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

solid tegs said:


> Would you not class orange as a citrus though. Good little table though I have some I guess you would say mango baby food with a dash of lemon concentrate so shouldnt be too much and the rep shop said it was good to use too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Yes orange is citrus, and i would not use baby food either as you've said it contains citrus, if thats the advice the rep shop has given you i would take it and any other advice and throw it out of the window, the use of baby food is an extremely old practice and there is absolutely no reason now for them to advise its use. Citrus can cause stomach upsets in reptiles and also can cause issues with calcium.


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

Some of our geckos


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

What kind of gecko is that in the first 3 pics, looks really nice, great photos of the rest 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

casuk said:


> What kind of gecko is that in the first 3 pics, looks really nice, great photos of the rest
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Uroplatus pietschmanni (Cork bark leaf tail)


----------



## casuk (Oct 12, 2015)

Stunning, must be hard to spot in your viv it took me a couple of mins to see them in the above pic 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sky7ine said:


> i honestly would not even use at all there's far better things you can use as a treat and i've seen first hand the issues jelly pots can cause.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...


I didn't think they where that much of a problem I used them before with my gargs no problems there. What sort of issues have you seen them cause before if you don't mind me asking 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sky7ine said:


> Yes orange is citrus, and i would not use baby food either as you've said it contains citrus, if thats the advice the rep shop has given you i would take it and any other advice and throw it out of the window, the use of baby food is an extremely old practice and there is absolutely no reason now for them to advise its use. Citrus can cause stomach upsets in reptiles and also can cause issues with calcium.


Again I didn't see baby food as an issue if it is 100% natural no added sugars or such like. If orange is citrus that page there is really contradicting itself, I assume the green is good to eat black occasionally and the red not to now in the text it says citrus like lemon and orange are not really for them and you say avoid citrus yet it is in the green scale on the list or am I reading that completely wrong. 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

I wont them all lol you have some stuning geckos sky. :no1:


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

solid tegs said:


> Again I didn't see baby food as an issue if it is 100% natural no added sugars or such like. If orange is citrus that page there is really contradicting itself, I assume the green is good to eat black occasionally and the red not to now in the text it says citrus like lemon and orange are not really for them and you say avoid citrus yet it is in the green scale on the list or am I reading that completely wrong.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Even 100% natural/organic etc contains lemon juice as a preservative there's just no reason or need to use baby food nowadays, the colours indicate the Ca-P ratios green being the best red the worst.....yes it is a little misleading that orange is there but its basically just showing Ca-P ratio of it, as for the jelly pots they can be addictive to the geckos because of the amount of sugar in them and most of the E numbers have been banned in most countries for human consumption.


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

wagg said:


> I wont them all lol you have some stuning geckos sky. :no1:


Thanks wagg  I can't wait to work with this male when he comes out of QT he's come on loan to us from extreme cresties


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

wagg said:


> I wont them all lol you have some stuning geckos sky. :no1:


Agree with wagg some stunning examples   

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Dan and I got some pics of my beautiful fat baby yesterday. Nearly a year since I brought her home :flrt: Pretty Lotus!











The pics don't do her justice, she fires up the most amazing red when she's awake and on the prowl for dinner!


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Ophexis said:


> Dan and I got some pics of my beautiful fat baby yesterday. Nearly a year since I brought her home :flrt: Pretty Lotus!
> 
> [URL=http://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx19/Ophexis/Lotus3_zpshppgfh0j.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


Wow lovely girl what an example she is pretty big too  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sky7ine said:


> Even 100% natural/organic etc contains lemon juice as a preservative there's just no reason or need to use baby food nowadays, the colours indicate the Ca-P ratios green being the best red the worst.....yes it is a little misleading that orange is there but its basically just showing Ca-P ratio of it, as for the jelly pots they can be addictive to the geckos because of the amount of sugar in them and most of the E numbers have been banned in most countries for human consumption.


Thankyou for your input I obviously don't want to hurt my little mate and always helps to learn something else. I dropped you a quick message too, just reading through that list lemon is 4:1 but you would think they would put that straight on a do not feed list really. I will see what I can get it never fed my others fruit so would I just be mash it with a fork and then put it in a feed tub.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

solid tegs said:


> Thankyou for your input I obviously don't want to hurt my little mate and always helps to learn something else. I dropped you a quick message too, just reading through that list lemon is 4:1 but you would think they would put that straight on a do not feed list really. I will see what I can get it never fed my others fruit so would I just be mash it with a fork and then put it in a feed tub.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Yes you can mash it with a fork or blitz a few different ones up into a kinda smoothie for them.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sky7ine said:


> Yes you can mash it with a fork or blitz a few different ones up into a kinda smoothie for them.


Thankyou.
Is it feasible to freeze or is that not a good idea so as not to waste it.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

This thread is awsome. Nices geckos. That one sky on loan. :gasp: what. Lol lush fair play. Just weighed soe.of the geckos as our pms. The one female has put on about 7 grams so prwtty chuffed with that. And the 2 babies are 15/16 grams so both doing well. Just that one female not putting weight on. Havent been able to set up the basking spot yet tho. So hopefully get that sorted this weekend.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

wagg said:


> This thread is awsome. Nices geckos. That one sky on loan. :gasp: what. Lol lush fair play. Just weighed soe.of the geckos as our pms. The one female has put on about 7 grams so prwtty chuffed with that. And the 2 babies are 15/16 grams so both doing well. Just that one female not putting weight on. Havent been able to set up the basking spot yet tho. So hopefully get that sorted this weekend.


I'm glad you like it I started this a long while back when I got my first gargoyle gecko but therest is some fantastic examples of otherstuff on here 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

solid tegs said:


> Thankyou.
> Is it feasible to freeze or is that not a good idea so as not to waste it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


You can freeze it but it will break down some of the nutrients.


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

wagg said:


> This thread is awsome. Nices geckos. That one sky on loan. :gasp: what. Lol lush fair play. Just weighed soe.of the geckos as our pms. The one female has put on about 7 grams so prwtty chuffed with that. And the 2 babies are 15/16 grams so both doing well. Just that one female not putting weight on. Havent been able to set up the basking spot yet tho. So hopefully get that sorted this weekend.


Thats great to hear  those small changes can make all the difference.


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

Few pics of the pinstripes


----------



## scottishbluebird (Jun 1, 2012)

Sky7ine said:


> Few pics of the pinstripes
> 
> image
> image
> ...


I just love them soooooooo much, lucky they are not mine, poor things would be out all the time just so stunning:flrt::flrt:
(sssshhhhh dont tell Fudge but yours are prettier than her, and she is a stunning harlequin!)


----------



## Sambow (Jan 24, 2016)

*My Giant Day Geckos*












































































































































































I have put a guard cage around the ceramic bulb since these where taken, and added a few more plants  
https://www.instagram.com/rubyjadegecko/


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

The second pic os my favourite. Pin stripe seems to clean everything up. When breeding are the males genes more dominante?


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Sky7ine said:


> Few pics of the pinstripes
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Soz was refering to that


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

wagg said:


> The second pic os my favourite. Pin stripe seems to clean everything up. When breeding are the males genes more dominante?


She's one of my favorites as well, no neither seems to me more dominant than the other, Sometimes babies can be similair to the female other times it can be the male or often you can pick little traits out from both colour/pattern etc.

She's is very clean bar a few little dal spots, now they are a nightmare to try and clean up, its a very dominant gene.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sky7ine said:


> Few pics of the pinstripes
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Just stunning again more stunning examples thankyou for posting them.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sambow said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Wow I love these been looking at keeping some for a while how do you find them. Amazing examples thankyou for sharing 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## billyrdarke (Jul 25, 2016)

*New girls from Elite Crestie's*


----------



## Sambow (Jan 24, 2016)

solid tegs said:


> Wow I love these been looking at keeping some for a while how do you find them. Amazing examples thankyou for sharing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


 Thankyou, i would highly recommend them to anyone they provide hours of entertainment throughout the day. They also have allot of character and are no where near as shy as i initially though they would be, even as juveniles. :2thumb:


----------



## Sambow (Jan 24, 2016)

billyrdarke said:


> image
> 
> image


Gorgeous morphs :gasp:


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

billyrdarke said:


> image
> 
> image


Amazing little cresties just amazing thanks for sharing ***128522;

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sambow said:


> Thankyou, i would highly recommend them to anyone they provide hours of entertainment throughout the day. They also have allot of character and are no where near as shy as i initially though they would be, even as juveniles. :2thumb:


How long have you had them how old are your ones you have there now I just think they are awesome.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambow (Jan 24, 2016)

solid tegs said:


> How long have you had them how old are your ones you have there now I just think they are awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


I have had them since the start of summer around June, think they are both around 11 months atm. They have really grown on me, easily my new favourites


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

Babies hatched over the last few days  



























































And this little one the smallest we've ever had hatch 0.7g


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

One of the babies decided to throw its tail at me.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sky7ine said:


> Babies hatched over the last few days
> 
> image
> image
> ...


What little stunners, the tail drop is weird never seen one before.
Think I need to change my scales they only weigh in full grams so for the last 3 weeks my gargoyle has been 3g but could possibly be slowly building through the 3's

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Awsome


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Went food shopping today think my gargs should be happy with what we got.



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

I trided papiya is it? Im wernet to keen on it. The leachie ate a bit.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Next question is do I just mash up with a fork and can i place the skin in there for something to put it on .

Void the last bit of that question just realised I bought extra little glass bowls for feeding.
Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I made a little post earlier about this one but here is glaz the crestie.

This is glaz just before we met properly.



And this is glaz just after lights out tonight.



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

solid tegs said:


> Well I made a little post earlier about this one but here is glaz the crestie.
> 
> This is glaz just before we met properly.
> 
> ...


If that is your set up you need a lot more cover. Bare branches are no good. Either invest in some fake plants, or pay less and Plant live plants, which will give ample hides, enrichment and increase humidity and air quality.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

ian14 said:


> If that is your set up you need a lot more cover. Bare branches are no good. Either invest in some fake plants, or pay less and Plant live plants, which will give ample hides, enrichment and increase humidity and air quality.


The first one isn't my setup the second is i have 2 large fake plants on the other side which I have adjusted earlier so they come out on to the branches.

You can't see that from the angle I have taken that shot from.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

solid tegs said:


> The first one isn't my setup the second is i have 2 large fake plants on the other side which I have adjusted earlier so they come out on to the branches.
> 
> You can't see that from the angle I have taken that shot from.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


All I'm seeing in the second photo is a tiny bit of fake plant and a load of bleached wood!


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

ian14 said:


> All I'm seeing in the second photo is a tiny bit of fake plant and a load of bleached wood!


That's one small corner of the tank the other side has more for him to use too

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

You should have a look at doing a fake rock. They look awsome after its finished. Use expanding foam method


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

wagg said:


> You should have a look at doing a fake rock. They look awsome after its finished. Use expanding foam method


I have seen things like that before but don't know if I could do it lol glaz will be upgraded in a few months and I'm gonna try and go all out with the live plants, I know many people who have live planted the smaller tanks and just kept loosing the plants because of the size. That's one reason I don't live plant the smaller tanks.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Well I just upgraded my gargoyle geckos tank go a bit of a deal. Hope there's enough cover.



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambow (Jan 24, 2016)

solid tegs said:


> Well I just upgraded my gargoyle geckos tank go a bit of a deal. Hope there's enough cover.
> 
> [URL=http://i1058.photobucket.com/albums/t420/solidtegs/My%20new%20mate/20160826_171015_zpste7x3pag.jpg]image[/URL]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Looks gorgeous :2thumb:


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sambow said:


> Looks gorgeous :2thumb:


Thankyou once I get the larger exo terra I will be live planting but I know lots of people have trouble keeping plants alive in the smaller ones 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambow (Jan 24, 2016)

solid tegs said:


> Thankyou once I get the larger exo terra I will be live planting but I know lots of people have trouble keeping plants alive in the smaller ones
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Ive found one of the tricks to keeping live plants well aerated and happy is 'clean up crews' like earthworms, white worms, spring tails and woodlice. I've also had great success with Arcadia's new jungle dawn LED lights Jungle Dawn LED : Arcadia Reptile, well worth checking out.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sambow said:


> Ive found one of the tricks to keeping live plants well aerated and happy is 'clean up crews' like earthworms, white worms, spring tails and woodlice. I've also had great success with Arcadia's new jungle dawn LED lights Jungle Dawn LED : Arcadia Reptile, well worth checking out.


Yeah can't have clean up crews just yet lol they are on kitchen towel at present just so I can keep an eye on their feeding. I have seen the jungle dawn led actually looks very good 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wagg (Feb 6, 2014)

Ye encloure looks a bit better. Live plant as soon as you can. Its so much better bio active. I get my springtails from darren in the food classifields. Bio active herps are good to visit to. Youl be fine dping the foam background. Just watch alot of youtube videos. Its worth it mind.


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Sky7ine said:


> Babies hatched over the last few days
> 
> image
> image
> ...


Again lovely babies just out of curiosity what scales do you ise to weigh at 0.7g I can't find any decent ones thanks 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## solid tegs (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's another couple of my little monsters.


Loving the new home but still loves the wood more.


Glaz seems to have settled although looking a little wet Glaz has some stuff shed above both eyes, so am trying to keep the tank a little more humid to help but s/he got in the way.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

